# BMX DIRT STRECKE in Planung!! Leute für Interessengruppe gesucht!!



## HH RIDER (6. November 2008)

Guten tag,

momentan stehen wir in Gesprächen mit der Stadt um ein neues Gelände für eine neue anlage zu erhalten!
Jedoch müssen wir als Auflage eine Interresengruppe bilden von ca. 20 mann! also ist euer interesse gefragt!
ihr werdet selbstverständlich auf dem laufendem gehalten und ein treffen wird auch organisiert!
wenn ihr mitwirken wollt bitte eine mail an [email protected] mit namen und adresse!
bitte helft mir! wir haben die einmalige chance etwas großes aufzubauen und den sport zu fördern!
näheres folgt....

gruß

christian


----------



## HH RIDER (6. November 2008)

hab ich vergessen zu schreiben!
es geht um hamburg ahrensburg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt8821 (9. November 2008)

was wolt ihr denn da so bauen nur so ungefähr


----------



## kowski (10. November 2008)

ich würde auch gern ein paar mehr informationen haben.


----------



## HH RIDER (11. November 2008)

naja,
hundertprozentigen entwurf gibt es noch nicht...
aber geplant wäre ein gelände von ca 100 mal 60 meter
darauf sollte entstehen:
pumptrail
überdachte dirts eventuell foampit
mehrere dirtlines von anfänger bis pro
und ein paar holzelemente

mit glück wird die strecke neben einem neuem festivalgelände und skatepark entstehen! ihr könnt also gespannt sein!!

jedoch können wir noch nichts genaueres sagen, da vorerst das konzept fertig sein muss plus interessengemeinschaft etc..

bei weiteren fragen oder interesse einfach mailen

gruß

christian


----------



## dirt8821 (11. November 2008)

hört sich gut an


----------



## HH RIDER (24. November 2008)

mhhh schade!
war das wirklich schon alles?
hätte eigentlich mit einer besseren ressonanz gerechnet!
alle schreien nach neuen spots aber kaum einer will helfen!
dann hat sich das wohl erledigt!!!!


----------



## hubtauber (27. November 2008)

hallo
was is mit dem alten park in ahrensburg,is der schon weg?
aber wäre aufjedenfall mit von der partie,obwohl in der nähe von kiel wohne.


----------

